# need opinions



## o_jenny (Nov 12, 2007)

New to Board. Looking for some anonymous advice.

Husband talked me into an encounter with another man. I fought against this threesome, and made him feel bad that we did it. however, I now must confess I liked it and wnated more. What am I to do? I got all over my husband, and I am not sure how to find our way back to the point of being open in our sex life.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, just tell him that upon further thinking about it you now have a fantasy to try it again. Then go from there.

draconis


----------



## evenow (Oct 15, 2007)

Perhaps there's a reason he hasn't suggested it again. Bring up the last encounter and get a feeling for if he enjoyed it or not. If he did ask if he'd like to try it again.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Chances are because you fought him on his idea last time he is trying to be respectful. If he thinks it is your idea he might be more willing to do it again.

draconis


----------

